# Sho0ting with Chuck



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Met Chuck I don’t remember when really 1984 Christmas Eve with Kare's family or 1985 when I had became a part of her family.


He grew up with his family owning the Chevy dealership in Davison Mi, while in college his dad died of a heart attack a family genaric trait I was told several times. Got out of college and got a job working for GM, GMAC In Saginaw Michigan. 

He is a nice enough guy for being a white collar guy I suppose as we seem to get along but he knows I don’t put up with white collar BS.


In 1988 or 89 he got transferred to Flint Mi when GM closed the Saginaw office. He knew I belonged to a sportsman club for 3D archery and asked if I wanted to shoot skeet with him once he joined. Told him that was a white collar game, wasn’t interested. So that is where things stood only seeing each other at Kare’s family gatherings.


Mid 1990’s the club put in a sporting clays course. I asked him if he wanted to go shoot one Sunday before I had to leave for work. That got to be a every Sunday morning thing for us, shoot a couple rounds and I go off to work. Then we started branching out to other clubs in the surrounding area and must say we were getting fairly good over 80% at the easy courses and over 75% on the hard courses. 

After I retired in 2001 we stopped the every Sunday thing maybe every other Sunday. Then GM cut the work force and he was out of a Job so shooting was only on New Years day and maybe the 4th of July. 


He started selling land and other property, but I wasn’t shooting much.at all. My dads health had failed a lot so I was going to lots of doctors appointments with him and so forth. Two kids in college wasn’t helping in the jingle department either.


But Chucks health has hit the Poopper hard and we do not know how long he is going to be able to do any thing at all his heart is just falling apart. So I invited him to shoot clays again a couple months ago. The club has spent a lot of money so there are no more trappers so we do not have to shoot as a group, so it is just Chuck and I. 

He had gotten into hand guns so has sold all his Brownings so is shooting a Remington 870 express 20ga. To match him I am shooting my dads Ithaca feather lite 20ga.


We are having a good time don’t keep score and maybe shoot 50% on a real good day. Sunday he said that he is shooting pistol at Williams Gun Sight indoor range free in the evening for those over 65. I went with him tonight and it was a swell time burnt thru some ammo with my Dan Wesson 357 Mag.

He had sent me this.
In case you don't get video the specials are 5-8pm until 3/31/2018

Mon: Free rental of guns

Tues: free for seniors over 65

Weds:1/2 off range fee

Thurs: Ladies' night 

Fri: Bring a friend share lane for free.


 Al


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Good read Al..thanks for sharing. I enjoy handguns too and have quite a few S&W. Living here on my acreage I can shoot here when the weather permits, but think a indoor range would really be a lot of fun....I never did it, but it's on the bucket list. I retired in Jan 2002 shorty after 911...I figured it's time to enjoy life without a full time job....Hard to believe how fast the time has passed...blink of the eye, couldn't be said any better....just sayin.

be


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I like shooting indoor range, I shoot once a year at the State Police pistol range. We have to shoot frangible ammo, I still shoot my 2 inch 38 to qualify


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I do have my out the back door range here at home. But while shooting Chuck mentioned tuesday evenings indoor range time was free if your over 65 and he was going, so I told him to stop by the house and I would go with him.

I had a good time but looking back on it I maybe should have taken a couple different hand guns.

I took thr Dan Wesson with the 7.5 inch barrel.











Could have taken the singlr six Rugar.













Or the Rugar 357 Mag far right.











Really thre single six with the 22 mag cylinder would have been the best choice because I had the most ammo for it and need the practice.




 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I also have an out the back door range, used mostly for rifles and shotguns. We used it heavy on the 18th , my birthday, son grndkids, nephew worked it over, while I ate oysters on the half shell(40)....


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Never had oysters that way...we can only find the canned ones here that we use for creamy soup.
How do you prepare those Ron?
Thanks for sharing the pics Al. I have one Taurus Tracker in .17HMR with a 7 7/8 barrel...it's a real tack driver..all the rest of my S&W are 40cal. I really enjoy that caliber.

be


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Pictures of your personal handguns is a bit of a disappointment. Let’s see Chuck shouldered, iffin your really wanting to tell that story.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Been a long time since I had Oysters on the half shell. 1968 spent time in Baltimore and we would go get them in the morning while the city was burning.

Like Brown Egg we get them in the can here and every so ofter a special shipment in a waxed carton we make creamy soup with. 

The model 29 S&W is a 38sp, belonged to my dad. The repilca Remington is a kit I assembled in 1977. Shot the snot out of that thing, belonged to a group who shot them Mostly Rugar Old army.


 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I usually buy them by the pint. I have bought 79 pints during the last 18 months at a local produce stand, they come up from the Eastern shore of Va..I love raw oysters, just pour a little vinegar in a dish amd fork over 3 or 4 oysters, sprinkle a little black pepper on them and man o man..btw they are $15. a pint


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Soon be time for steamed crabs too...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*OH STOP IT.*
Makeing me sea food hungery, be awhile till we can be able to enjoy some.

But we will be able to soo get freash Great Lakes fish like white fish from the commercial fisher men here.

 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I pretty much like all seafood, clams too..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I am a sea food lover and live between the lakes so embrace that water bound food sourse.

 Al


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep, we too are huge sea food fans. Love scallops fried in bacon fat just to brown the sides a bit.

be


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I get broiled scallops at a local restaurant, very good


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

It's amazing how truly blessed we are here in the USA in regards to all the food we sometimes take for granted.
I also love venison loins and shrimp on the charcoal grill....it's my take on surf and turf!

be


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Kare and I went to Maine one year on vacation. Stoped at the hotel in Bucks Port, they have some crazy resturand hours there then any way, for tourist. Their dinning room was the only food being served still. Kare got a scallop strudle with a dilled hollandaise(sort of) sauce. I have dreams about that little taste I got. She also had a Chocolate silk pie for desart have not been able to make or buy any where else.

Becuse of those resturant hours I swore I would never go back. I ate more jungle lunch meals there than even here at home while working long hours 7 days a week.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I soaked thick cut pork chops in liquid smoke for 7 hours then pan fried them, my Easter dinner.

too dang cold to grill out.

 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Had a lot of things in front of me that I am not allowed to have, but I did sneak in a few like mac and cheese, baked beans, potatoes and ham...I will catch heck at dialysis today...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have to watch my carbs intake or my sugar goes nuts.
Bur cold this morning 17F at 7:00

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Chuck called me about noon, I had just came inside from cutting a couple bucket loads of fire wood. Asked if i wanted to go shoot some clays.
I had planed on watching a hockey game (my sport) but I told him let me eat my dinner and I will pick you up, I will call when I leave.

Ate my dinner and then called him 15 minutes I say as I slip on a long john top and my light weight camo jacket. Grap two shot guns and 50 rounds of ammo and 5 extra, my shooting glasses and ear muffs.

Pick him up and head to our club, all throwers are now electric all stations are 4 shots except for one, there are 13 stations.

Shots are crossers 10' high left to right incoming really high like 30' or more. there are ultra thin bauttes, mini speed deamons , and rabbits thin clays running across the ruff ground bouncing on bumps.

And one tower stand these birds are low maybe 10' off the ground and tough because you have to swing down wards and across at the same time.

Our club recently voted to allow golf carts and side by sides to run the access road we used to wall from station to station by a thin margin. I suppose that is OK as long as the drives keep in mind us who walk the course are wearing hearing protection and can not hear them coming up behind us. I was scared twice today when two went by me I was unawear of. 

Then at the tower station we waited and waited for 3 shooters to finish, Finally we just left and went on. Another walking team behind us said they also walked by that station.

We are guessing they had their side by side loaded down with ammo and if they missed a target they keep throwing it over and over till they hit it. Poor shooter edicutt ( and my spelling is awful).

Then we had several throwing machines malfucting. Our counter should have read 126 but read 187. We had hit throw buttons a few times trying to get the machine to throw.

No problem charged the member rate for a 50 shoot round. But I announced when my member ship is due in May I will no longer pay the dues. I don't like having the BEE JEUES scared out of me by a golf cart or a side by side. If a handicapped shooter can't walk that is one thing, but to have very abled body people scaring us who do walk Just because they are lazy.. 

I can't change the rule so I will just not be a member any longer. there are other clubs in the area that don't allow carts on the course unless you are wheel chair bound or other. Just because you drive a car or truck with handicap plates doesn't allow you to use a cart.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My shooting was nothing to write home about either. First 16 I got one (1) bird, 12 of the next 16, and 3 or 4 of the rest. Maybe 20%.

 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Sou nds like you're about as good as I am at clays


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yup haveing a hard time getting back to where I once was. That how ever kept me from even thinking of shooting tournaments. about a 75 to 80 % shooter back then.

But like I told the lady yesterday I was shooting about 4 rounds on Saturday and another 4 rounds on Sunday.


 Al


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Never got into shooting clay pigeons, never found a recipe that tasted any good


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I asked the lady at the dest that collects the money a couple weeks ago for a good recipe?

I think you use the same one as antler soup, cassrole or deep fried LOL.

 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

A round used to cost $25. and 2 boxes of shells and a tip for your guide, could get expensive if you pursued it heavily


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Here it is $15 for members and $22 for non members. 2 boxes of shells plue 10 extra.

Yes could get expencive. I told Chuck Saturays golf isn't cheap and you have to chase a stupid white ball all over the cow pasture too.

 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Al, do you play golf


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I was invited once by some people i worked with. I asked if I should bring my Swift or the 243 to kill those stupid balls?

No I don't play golf but do buy 3 to 4 buckets of balls a year for the pond cleaners.
Once the hay is off we have some golf guy over and drive them then us hunters shoot them.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Went shooting clays with Chuck again this morning after a week off. Last week we had the ice,snow, sleet and rain event.

Chuck was messing with my shot gun and decided thr stock is to high on it so I am shooting high.

I got home and compaired it to a couple other of my shot guns and I could see a big differences. then standing the barrels flat againest a wall and measureing to the stock. it had the shortest distance.

going to try a different shot gun next time.

 Al


----------

